# skate with capers



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

I haven't tried it yet but for those of you brave enough here's a skate recipe ingreidents: 1 skate ,water, 3tblsps vinegarfor each qt of water,1 onion sliced, herbs, 1 bay leaf,salt and pepper , chopped parsley butter ,2tblsp vinegar , 2tsp capers step 1:cut skate into peices place in pan, cover with water. Add vinegar, onion, herbs, salt and pepper. Bring to a boil and simmer for 80 min. Step2:remove fish remove any bones and skin, keep warm Step3:melt 2tbls butter in pan , when browned, but not burned pour over fish. Step4 :meanwhile putvinegar in saucepan add capers bring to boil and pour over fish. serves 6


----------

